# Carlingford Marina, , Co Louth



## maureenandtom (Mar 10, 2017)

found this by chance.   74 people avail of new motorhome facility on opening weekend at Carlingford Marina ? Talk of the Town

37 vans at any one time would horrify any authority in England but here they see it as an endorsement of their decision to provide aire type parking.







_
The official launch of the Carlingford Marina Aire site took place last weekend with 37 motorhomes visiting the Marina.

In total 74 people availed of the new motorhome facility, providing a welcome boost to the local economy based on the money they spent in local pubs, restaurants and shops.

Reacting to the opening event, Carlingford Marina said: “We are absolutely bowled over by the kind words and messages of support we received all weekend.

“Furthermore we are delighted to be the ones to put Carlingford back on the map for the motorhoming community.

“There was a good portion of motorhomers who were visiting Carlingford for the first time and from the feedback, Carlingford hasn’t lost its charm.”_


Trying to find a bit more, I found this:

Campervan parking - Carlingford Marina, Carlingford Traveller Reviews - TripAdvisor

_"Camper-van parking is a new thing we've started here at Carlingford Marina. At the moment we are opening up our car park as an AIRE camper-van site with limited services such as toilets and showers. 

The plan / the hope is to develop part of our boat yard as a fully serviced camper-van site! The design we have for it would accommodate up to 16 camper-vans at a time; each bay having its own electric port, fresh water supply and outdoor seating area. We'd love also to incorporate a communal BBQ pit into the design, and to really make the most of the views out over the Marina and onto the Lough. How class would that be!!"_


----------



## The laird (Mar 10, 2017)

Hope uk councils get a read at this to see and get a vision of what could be!
Well done co,louth.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Mar 11, 2017)

Plenty of info on here  Motorhomecraic: for motorhomers across ireland
And they have just had a meet there.


----------



## sak (Mar 11, 2017)

Is there a limit on how long you can stay ? I would make it 2 nights maximum at peak times.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 11, 2017)

I think it's great the council has done this but how many on this forum would use this facility?  They have created a campsite and I use my van to avoid such places.


----------

